# Sharp SS Co Newcastle



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

assistance required ..after fruitless searches I cannot find a Photo of a vessel called "SANDHOE"..of Sharp SS Co Newcastle formally SS TYNEMOUTH of Burnett SS Co Newcastle Ok Lads its up to you !!!!!.......Backsplice (Thumb)


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

backsplice said:


> assistance required ..after fruitless searches I cannot find a Photo of a vessel called "SANDHOE"..of Sharp SS Co Newcastle formally SS TYNEMOUTH of Burnett SS Co Newcastle Ok Lads its up to you !!!!!.......Backsplice (Thumb)


Send me a PM with your email and will get my Missus to send you a photo of her.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Backsplice
"Tynemouth". 1952
Sold to Sharp S.S. Co.
Ltd. Newcastle on Tyne, renamed "Sandhoe". 
1963 Sold Panamanian owners
(Aninomi Cia. Mar.) renamed "Andreas Panou". 
3 July 1963 collided in fog
with "Hoegh Aiglonne" 5 miles west of Cabo Villano, NW Spain when on voyage
Setubal to Sas Van Ghent and sank.

Will try to get you that piccie.

Here is a piccie, but I'm not sure if it's the right one:
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/2547/password/0/sort/1/cat/all/page/1


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

thanks lads ..........gdynia ..do you mean the ship or the "missus"...backsplice (who also flies the St Andrews cross)


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

thanks ruud ...but suspect that "Tynemouth" was a later version ...the comments said 1960....so she,s out there somewhere.........backsplice


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

backsplice said:


> thanks lads ..........gdynia ..do you mean the ship or the "missus"...backsplice (who also flies the St Andrews cross)


Backsplice
You can have both. Ive a similar photo of the Tynemouth as Ruuds also taken up the Great Lakes


----------



## david mcfarlane (Feb 19, 2014)

I sailed on Sharps SS Sandhoe out of Grangemouth in Nov. 1955. Went to Gadansk in Poland, then Paid off in S. Shields.An old Tub then.


----------



## n. liddell (sparks) (Nov 21, 2008)

Have a look at www.photoship.co.uk Pictures of her as Sandhoe & Tynemouth. BV


----------



## Bernval (Jan 2, 2007)

*SS Sandhoe*

Hi Backsplice. I know this is somewhat belated but if you are still interested I have a picture of the Sandhoe.


----------



## guinnessmick (May 15, 2006)

i sailed on the in 61 i joined her in Hull on the 18/9/61 and i paid off in middlesborough on the 16/11/61 she may have been old and she may have been slow but she was a good sea ship


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for the belated messages lads but not to worry now all sorted my old shipmate has crossed the barr I,m sorry to say ....thanks again 

Backsplice


----------

